
Steve Yegge hits a homer: Your requirements are stupid - soundsop
http://jessenoller.com/2008/08/12/steve-yegge-hits-a-homer-your-requirements-are-stupid/
======
jleyank
>Don't gather business requirements: hire domain experts.

Rather a nice quote, don't you think. I see this meaning several things: (1) I
agree with it, as it's hard to create a solution when you don't understand the
problem. (2) The more this statement is true, the weaker the argument for
outsourcing (or hiring hordes to do what few should do). (3) It argues that
real domain experts should be able to keep finding work if they've got any
kind of social skills at all.

I'm sure there's more, but these came to mind after reading the articles. Of
course, the acid test for this kind of stuff is whether human wave teams
outperform experts in the marketplace consistently.

